# APR Presents the 2.0 TSI ECU Update (v2.0) Now with up to 283HP/350 FT-LBS, LC & NLS!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents the 2.0 TSI ECU Update (v2.0) Now with up to 283HP/350 FT-LBS, LC & NLS!




*NORTH AMERICAN RELEASE - REST OF WORLD RELEASE WEEK OF MARCH 28TH*


Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 engine! 

APR’s ECU Upgrades are the best dollar-per-horsepower modification one can make to the 2.0T engine. The upgrades dramatically increase horsepower and torque, making for an exceptionally quicker and more exciting vehicle. This is made possibly through APR’s optimization of the factory engine management system to take full advantage of the engine’s capabilities, without needing any end user adjustment. The software and loads to the factory ECU through the OBD-II port, resulting in a clean and headache-free install.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Stages*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

APR’s ECU Upgrades are available in multiple stages, supporting various octanes both with or without any hardware modifications. Software is available for use with a high flow intake system, high flow downpipe exhaust system or both. All stages are fully compatible with an upgraded intercooler, catback exhaust, or other minor bolt on modifications. Finally, each stage is offered with special “Low Torque” software, designed to limit peak torque for use with an unmodified factory manual clutch.

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade requires no hardware modifications and is available with 253-261 HP and 309-317 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high at 67-71 HP and 93-101 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 292-299 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with the factory intake and factory exhaust downpipe._










Additional Graphs: 91 and 93 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website. 

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade with Intake*

The APR Stage I (Intake) ECU Upgrade requires a high flow intake system and is available with 257-268 HP and 312-336 FT-LBS torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 70-84 HP and 95-120 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 295-300 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with a high flow intake system and factory exhasut downpipe._










Additional Graphs: 91, 93 and 104 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website. 

*APR Stage II ECU Upgrade with Intake and Downpipe*

The APR Stage II ECU Upgrade requires a high flow intake system and high flow downpipe exhaust system and is available with 270-283 HP and 319-350 FT-LBS of torque, depending on octane. Gains as high as 77-95 HP and 102-134 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band! Lower torque files are available, limiting torque to 305-307 FT-LBS. _This software must be used with a high flow intake system and high flow downpipe exhaust system._










Additional Graphs: 91, 93 and 104 octane, high and low output, at the wheels, estimated at the crank, and absolute gain over stock on our website.










- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Included Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR World Class Calibration Expertise*










Tuning 101:
The 2.0T engine uses a Bosch MED 17 ECU for engine management. Basically, it’s a computer that tells the engine how to operate. Tuning software, like the APR ECU Upgrade, tells the engine how to make more power. It does this by running more boost pressure, optimizing the cam shaft positions, adjusting the air/fuel ratio, advancing ignition timing, and more.

A Better Engine Management System:
The 2.0T’s ECU is incredible. Without the driver knowing otherwise, the ECU makes intelligent adjustments to the engine’s operations to keep it running smoothly. Unlike ECUs found in many other makes and models, when properly tuned, the ECU eliminates the need for custom tuning to maximize output, even when weather conditions change dramatically.

How APR Differs from the Competition:
The ECU is powerful, but extremely difficult to master. Without mastery, the ECU must be simplified, removing what makes it so desirable. The result is an incomplete product that often requires end user adjustment to maximize output in limited scenarios. On the contrary, APR’s Engineers spent the better part of a decade mastering the ECU to unlock its full potential. With complete access to the thousands of maps, tables and variables within, as well as a high-level understanding of how it works, APR’s Engineers were able to take advantage of everything the ECU has to offer. Power is maximized in nearly all scenarios, eliminating the need for end user adjustments. High performance operational modes are enabled and calibrated to deliver smooth daily driving, with a snappy and responsive throttle during moments of spirited driving. Mastery of the boost control system makes for an impressively predictable driving experience as the turbo spools quickly, delivering instant power. Lastly advanced high-output protection routines are enabled, allowing the ECU to make constant adjustments to airflow and fuel to cool and protect the engine, all without the driver knowing otherwise.

*Acceleration Enhancements:*









Beyond horsepower and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle has been reduced.

*Speed Limiter:*









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun.

*Left Foot Braking:*









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track.

*Motorsport Rev Limiter:*









APR’s Motorsport Rev Limiter allows the engine to reach max RPM without the ECU slowing down acceleration nearly 150 RPM earlier. The result is more power to redline and a definable redline feeling as seen on Audi Quattro GMBH vehicles such as the RS4, RS5 and R8.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Optional Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR Motorsport Launch Limiter and No Lift Shift*

*Launch Limiter*









APR’s Motorsport Launch Limiter is an optional feature that eliminates turbo lag and provides a user adjustable launching RPM and user adjustable launching boost to aid in vehicle acceleration from a complete stand still. Simply hold the clutch and accelerator while the vehicle is stationary and the engine’s RPM will hold at a predefined limit while boost pressure builds using a “clean,” catalytic converter safe, strategy. The amount of boost available at the launch is adjusted by how far the accelerator pedal is depressed. With the vehicle stationary, handbrake applied and clutch disengaged, the driver can set the launch RPM by raising the engine’s RPM and pressing the brake pedal to set and save the desired launching RPM. With practice, this method can result in violent acceleration off the line! This feature is for manual transmissions only.

*No Lift Shift*









APR’s Motorsport No-Lift Shift is an optional feature that allows the driver to maximize acceleration by reducing power, boost and time lost during a gear change. With the vehicle above 20 km/h and the accelerator pedal held above 98%, during a gear change, the strategy activates. The throttle remains open and boost pressure is not vented, resulting in more power immediately after a shift. This is achieved using a “clean,” catalytic converter safe, strategy, while the ECU automatically sets the appropriate time necessary for a torque intervention, allowing proper syncro alignment. No end user adjustment is necessary. The driver simply focuses on shifting as fast as possible! This feature is for manual transmissions only.










*Golf R Shown

_Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install._


*APR EMCS Programs and Features*

APR’s Enhanced Modular Chipping System, (EMCS), brings selectable programs and features to the factory ECU, without the need to purchase external hardware switching devices. EMCS has the ability to completely rewrite the entire operating map data within the ECU, giving each program mode a completely different set of calibration changes. On this platform, this is contrary to the industry norm of capping limits, using multipliers, only swapping portions of a base calibration, or relying on knock activity to lower output. APR’s EMCS features and programs modes are activated via the factory OEM cruise control buttons, and optionally through APR Mobile. The vehicle’s cruise control will function normally while driving.

To learn how to activate the programs and features, choose the vehicle's cruise control type from APR EMCS Owner's Manual.

*Program Switching:*









Program switching allows the user to cycle through up to four different engine calibrations and operating modes all without the need for external hardware.

*Stock Mode:*









By selecting stock mode, the ECU calibration is reset to the factory calibration. The engine will run as it did before purchasing APR software.

*APR Performance Modes:*









APR's octane-specific calibrations are available for various premium and race fuels around the world. Each performance mode is a completely new calibration, altered specifically for the characteristics of the fuel quality selected.

*Fault Code Erase:*









Fault code erase allows the user to erase and reset engine related trouble codes and ECU adaptation data without using a specialty tool.

*Security Lockout:*









Security lockout prevents unauthorized individuals from using APR's EMCS functionality. When enabled, APR's EMCS features will appear completely invisible until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Anti-Theft:*









When activated, Anti-Theft prevents normal operation of the engine even if the factory key is used. The vehicle will be completely immobilized until a user specified 2 to 4-digit security code is entered.

*Valet Mode:*









APR's Valet Mode protects your vehicle from becoming an expensive toy for unauthorized individuals. By enabling Valet Mode, the vehicle's performance is extremely limited.

*APR Mobile*

APR Mobile is a simple yet powerful tool designed to enhance the APR tuning experience.






APR Mobile installs on smart phones, tablets and other devices and provides a wireless connection to the vehicle’s engine control unit or ECU. Once connected, the device can be used to access APR’s EMCS program switching features, read and clear fault codes and data log the ECU at high data rates not found on other commercially available tools. The app can also be used to access APR’s latest news articles, locate dealers in APR’s network and review previously saved data logging sessions.

To learn more about APR Mobile, please visit our product page.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR ECU Upgrade Optional Features*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*APR Motorsport*










APR Motorsport was established in 2007 to prove APR’s products in some of the most demanding environments the vehicle and engine will ever see. Through extensive research and development, APR’s Engineering Teams are able to deliver ECU Upgrades backed by brutally track testing!

Shortly after APR Motorsport’s success in Grand-AM, APR’s tuning packages became available to professional motorsport teams around the globe. APR Motorsport’s calibrations and engine packages have seen countless podium finishes, including several 12 and 24-hour endurance races on both stock and highly modified engines.










*APR Direct Port Programming*









APR’s DirectPort Programming is now available! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!

*APR ECU Explorer*









APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU with far more variables logged at once, at very high data rates.

*APR ECU Composer*









APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies.

*APR ECU Assembly*









APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this often allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate without the need for external manual controllers.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Application Guide*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Audi A3 (MKII / 8P)
Audi TT (MKII)
Audi Q3
Seat Alhambra
Seat Altea (5P)
Seat Leon (MKII)
Skoda Octavia (MKII)
Skoda Superb (B6)
Volkswagen Beetle (MKII)
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen Eos
Volkswagen Golf / GTI (MKV/MKVI)
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI / Bora / Vento (MKV/MKVI)
Volkswagen Passat (B6/B7)
Volkswagen Scirocco (MKIII)
Volkswagen Sharan
Volkswagen Tiguan

2.0 TSI / 2.0 TFSI - EA888 Gen 1

6MT / DSG / Tiptronic

AWD and FWD

*Please Note: An APR dealer may need to request the new V2.x updated, and the optional No Lift Shift and Launch Control features, if not available at the time of install.*

*Pricing*

$599.99 - APR Stage 1
$539.99 - APR Stage 1 (Sale pricing till April 24th)
$149.99 - Add APR EMCS Program Switching
$ 99.99 - Add APR Adjustable Launch Limiter
$ 99.99 - Add APR No Lift Shift
$ 0.00 - No Charge to update to APR Stage 1 + Intake
$ 0.00 - No Charge to update to APR Stage 2 + Intake and Exhaust (With APR DP)
$149.99 - Update to APR Stage 2 + Intake and Exhaust (with non APR DP)

Additional Software available for K04 and Stage 3 turbocharger Systems

_IMPORTANT PRICING AND AVAILABILITY DETAILS:
- Pricing: Please contact an APR Importer for pricing outside the USA.
- Program Switching: A fully loaded ECU includes up to 4 program modes (stock mode, performance modes, valet, etc), as well as fault code erase, security lockout and anti-theft depending on availability and ECU compatibility.
- Availability and ECU Compatibility: Stages, programs, and features may not be available for all ECUs.
- ECU Revision Notice: Multiple ECU revisions exist for each platform. APR software may be temporarily unavailable when factory updates are applied. An APR dealer can check availability in person, or over the phone if the ECU boxcode/revision is known.
- Stage II Pricing: Customers who have purchased an APR ECU Upgrade before February 16th, 2015 are exempt from upgrade fees._

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Turbocharger Loyalty Program*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -










We’re pleased to announce the turbocharger upgrade path just got a little easier little for our loyal APR customers. If you’ve purchased an APR ECU Upgrade and want to upgrade to one of our turbocharger systems, you can take advantage of fantastic savings! It’s our way of saying “thank you” for enjoying our ECU Upgrades before stepping up to the big leagues! To see the savings, head on over to our product pages and take a look at the new pricing tiers.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Purchasing*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*How to Purchase*









Please use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to locate an APR Dealer, confirm availability and schedule an appointment.

Please note vehicle manufacturers issue many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECUs may be temporarily unavailable as new parts and/or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU part number and revision is known, availability can be checked at any APR Dealer.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty*









All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*December 13th Update - 1,106 Codes Ready:*

_All existing North American codes are now updated._

*Vehicles:*

Audi A3
Audi TT
Audi Q3
Volkswagen Beetle
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen EOS
Volkswagen GTI
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI
Volkswagen Passat
Volkswagen Tiguan

*Engine Codes:*

CCTA
CBFA

*ECU Box Codes / Revisions:*

06J906021C_ S5869
06J906021C_ S6993
06J906026AF S3318
06J906026AG S3319
06J906027J_ S1637
06J906027J_ S2907
06J906027K_ S2908
06J906027R_ S7786
06J906027R_ S9972
06J906027JK S1336
06J906027JL S1337
06J906027AC S6452
06J906027AG S2906
06J906027BH S1119
06J906027CE S2904
06J906027CK S0894
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027FB S8221
06J906027FC S8222
06J906027FD S3951
06J906027FD S5368
06J906027FE S3952
06J906027FE S5369
06J906027FH S4351
06J906027FJ S4352
06J906027FK S4353
06J906027FL S4354
06J906027GC S5372
06J906027GM S8223
06J906027GN S8224
06J906027GQ S5697
06J906027HF S7686
06J906027JN S1334
06J906027JP S1335
06J997027M_ S0396
06J997027N_ S0397
06J997027R_ S0401
06J997027S_ S0402
06J997028K_ S1496
06J997028P_ S1500
06J997029D_ S1509
06J997029E_ S1510
06J997029F_ S1511
06J997029G_ S1512
06J997029K_ S1515
06J997029L_ S1516
06J997029N_ S1518
06J997029P_ S1519
1K0907115AD S0060
1K0907115AE S0030
1K0907115AE S0040
1K0907115AF S0010
1K0907115AL S0030
1K0907115AM S0030
1K0907115AP S0020
1K0907115AP S0030
1K0907115AP S0040
1K0907115AQ S0030
1K0907115AQ S0040
1K0907115AS S0010
1K0907115AS S0020
1K0907115AS S0040
1K0907115AT S0010
1K0907115AT S0020
1K0907115AT S0040
8P0907115M_ S0060
8P0907115AG S0030
8P0907115AG S0040
8P0907115AN S0020
8P0907115AM S0020
8P0907115AS S0020
8P0907115AT S0030
8P0907115BB S0010
8P0907115BB S0020
8P0907115BC S0020
8U0907115J_ S0004
8U0907115J_ S0005
8U0907115L_ S0002
8U0907115L_ S0003

*V2.4 Stages for Each Box Code and Revision*

Stage 1_ _91 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _93 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _91
Stage 1_ _93
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake
Stage 1+ 104 - Intake
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ 104 - Intake & Downpipe


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This update expands upon our recently updated stock turbo software suite for the 2.0T engines, and is avaialble now at all North American APR Dealers. The updates were made based on customer feedback and touch upon the following:

- DSG / Tip Tronic shift quality
- Reduced startup engine roughness
- Reduced idle RPM fluctuations
- Increased engine braking
- Tighter boost control, reducing unintended oscillations
- Increased horsepower and torque limits in 5th and 6th gear
- Improved throttle mapping
- Improved manual transmission throttle feel at take-off and low speeds
- Addressed Tip Tronic support tickets

The new update includes 1,106 files that have been uploaded to DPP over the past couple of weeks, updating all existing North American ECUs. ROW ECUs will follow.

*December 13th Update - 1,106 Codes Ready:*

_All existing North American codes are now updated._

*Vehicles:*

Audi A3
Audi TT
Audi Q3
Volkswagen Beetle
Volkswagen CC
Volkswagen EOS
Volkswagen GTI
Volkswagen Jetta / GLI
Volkswagen Passat
Volkswagen Tiguan

*Engine Codes:*

CCTA
CBFA

*ECU Box Codes / Revisions:*

06J906021C_ S5869
06J906021C_ S6993
06J906026AF S3318
06J906026AG S3319
06J906027J_ S1637
06J906027J_ S2907
06J906027K_ S2908
06J906027R_ S7786
06J906027R_ S9972
06J906027JK S1336
06J906027JL S1337
06J906027AC S6452
06J906027AG S2906
06J906027BH S1119
06J906027CE S2904
06J906027CK S0894
06J906027CL S0857
06J906027FB S8221
06J906027FC S8222
06J906027FD S3951
06J906027FD S5368
06J906027FE S3952
06J906027FE S5369
06J906027FH S4351
06J906027FJ S4352
06J906027FK S4353
06J906027FL S4354
06J906027GC S5372
06J906027GM S8223
06J906027GN S8224
06J906027GQ S5697
06J906027HF S7686
06J906027JN S1334
06J906027JP S1335
06J997027M_ S0396
06J997027N_ S0397
06J997027R_ S0401
06J997027S_ S0402
06J997028K_ S1496
06J997028P_ S1500
06J997029D_ S1509
06J997029E_ S1510
06J997029F_ S1511
06J997029G_ S1512
06J997029K_ S1515
06J997029L_ S1516
06J997029N_ S1518
06J997029P_ S1519
1K0907115AD S0060
1K0907115AE S0030
1K0907115AE S0040
1K0907115AF S0010
1K0907115AL S0030
1K0907115AM S0030
1K0907115AP S0020
1K0907115AP S0030
1K0907115AP S0040
1K0907115AQ S0030
1K0907115AQ S0040
1K0907115AS S0010
1K0907115AS S0020
1K0907115AS S0040
1K0907115AT S0010
1K0907115AT S0020
1K0907115AT S0040
8P0907115M_ S0060
8P0907115AG S0030
8P0907115AG S0040
8P0907115AN S0020
8P0907115AM S0020
8P0907115AS S0020
8P0907115AT S0030
8P0907115BB S0010
8P0907115BB S0020
8P0907115BC S0020
8U0907115J_ S0004
8U0907115J_ S0005
8U0907115L_ S0002
8U0907115L_ S0003

*V2.4 Stages for Each Box Code and Revision*

Stage 1_ _91 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _93 (Low TQ)
Stage 1_ _91
Stage 1_ _93
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake (Low TQ)
Stage 1+ _91 - Intake
Stage 1+ _93 - Intake
Stage 1+ 104 - Intake
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe (Low TQ)
Stage 2_ _91 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ _93 - Intake & Downpipe
Stage 2_ 104 - Intake & Downpipe


----------

